# Night life in Giessen info



## David1988

Hi,

I'm moving to giessen in Germany soon to complete part of my PhD there. I know it's a small town, but I was just wondering is it close enough to travel to frankfurt on the weekend to say, go out?

Im a gay male and I enjoy the odd club or two. So I was wondering if there was much of a gay life in giessen, and if not if it is feasible to travel to frankfurt on the weekend (as in doesn't cost too much to get there ect). 

Also, this May have been answered elsewhere. But in regards to rent I'm assuming this town would be relatively cheaper to live in than other major towns? 

Lastly, as this is a student town. Can anyone give me their experiences in the bars and clubs that are in giessen and if they are not that great maybe give me some recommendations. 

Much appreciated.


----------

